# Is playing chase a bad idea?



## jennafetherolf (Jan 13, 2009)

My 5 mo old and I have an awesome time playing a mix of soccer and chase in the backyard after his training sessions. It is an excellent bonding time and it really burns up his extra energy, not to mention it is awesome to see how agile and quick he is. The game never gets aggressive and I will stop at different times and have him come to me or we will just sit down next to each other and hang out for awhile. So, we both have a blast doing this. I have, however, seen advise in a couple of places that warns against playing chase because this a power trip for our dogs. What do you think, can it really cause problems down the road? His eyes are defianetly laughing as he watches me trying to weave around as fast as he does, but I think it is all in good fun.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

This sounds like a great reward that a youngster really, really would appreciate after a training session! Also, it sounds like you are in control of the game-- perfect! Keep an eye out in case the tone of his intentions changes.. but it sounds like you are in control, he knows it, and it's all in fun. Cool game!

I do this with Grimm, too-- and he is a pushy-by-nature dog. I also 1.keep in control, 
2.start and stop the game, and--best of all--
3. *interweave obedience into this!*

He LOVES it! And yes, it looks like I'm playing chase with a baby rhinocerous in the livingroom...







cos I live in an apartment and don't have a yard.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Your neighbors must wonder what's going on Patti!!! (You may not have a yard, but it looks like you have some lovely country for your boy to run around in....)

I've only played chase with my dogs when they were young, not as adults. (We also did the hide and seek thing.....

________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - at the Bridge


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I don't see chase as a power trip. Not in the least.

I would caution about chasing HIM though. You don't want to enforce that you running towards him is a signal for him to take off running. What if you need to go get him quickly and instead he just takes off thinking it's a game? Patricia McConnell mentioned this in her most recent book on playing with dogs (<u>Play Together, Stay Together</u>).

Having him chase you, however, is a great idea (just as long as he can do so without knocking you over or getting overly mouthy). Chase games can be used to work on recalls (as dogs inherently love to chase moving things). In fact, in our obedience classes, we always learned an emergency recall that involved us running away from our dogs and them catching us.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Nothing wrong with it. DH and Rocky have a game, that is chase/roughhousing. Always played in the house. With Rocky running up and down the hall full speed ahead, slides before he hits the walls, running around the living room, etc tail wagging the whole time. Rocky normally stops on the couch waiting for Dh to stop laughing and "get him" They both know it is a game and Rocky knows DH when will decide when the game is over.

However in an instance where we are trying to get Rocky for a specific reason, he does not run off and never has. He knows the difference between game time and the arm crossed, what did you do time. LOL

IMO it is all how the dog is trained.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I think the caution usually thrown out arrises when people let "come" or "drop it" devolve into a game of chase. So long as you have a good recall, & a good "out" I think chase can be a great game for your dog.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I play chase all the time and mine is 3 
He LOVES it


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Susan, LOL thanks for the compliment. Fortunately, we're on the ground floor! If we do play outdoors, it looks like a neutral-toned loveseat cavorting alongside me in the field!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

A very HANDSOME loveseat if I may say so.......I am envious of the open areas you have for Grimm - the leash laws here are very strict: Animal Control is always ready to pounce, especially if they see a German Shepherd. There are dog parks, but it's not the same as letting them run free in a nice wooded area or field........... and if you go to the mountains, you have to be concerned about wildlife. Oh well........... we do have a nice big yard........

_______________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - at the Bridge


----------

